

Google Centralizes Privacy and Security Controls on New Web Dashboard - mihwalski
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/01/google-centralizes-privacy-and-security-controls-on-new-web-dashboard/

======
trebor
This is a nice step, sure, but doesn't provide for my #1 concern: I want to
protect my data from _Google_ , not legitimate people. Work on that one,
Google...

